
Why was there a font just for drawing symbols on buttons? - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2012/01/16/10256947.aspx
======
angry-hacker
Same with "Marlett" font which is basically user interface icons that are used
in the menus and windows to scale the user interface.

